# Another Bad Day



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

I shouldn't got my hopes up. Im almost certain Im seeing DM set in. I was so used to the HD getting worse and bringing her down so hard this year, I hadn't seen earlier signs. She's beginning to drag her paws and rear--instead of hopping...and it seems overnight she is becoming bladder and bowel incontinent. I just don't know what to do....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm very sorry


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry  Maybe you should take her to the vet and see what they say? Just try to make her as comfortable as possible!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry for what you're going through. I know it's hard. Stay strong for her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. Until I came on this forum I did not know about DM not sure Im better off. My hopes and prayers for you and Misty at this really difficult time.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry, it's hard - very hard. 

All the best to you and Misty.:hug:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry. We had Linus for 15 years and the last year was very rough. .... sometimes you have to look into their eyes and figure out what is best.


----------



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

You guys are all great! Thanks for listening to me moan and cry and feel sorry for myself--and just getting it! She's waring me out with worry..Today was another good day..Im beginning to think it's nights that are getting hard for her because she is still trying to do her thing during the day, and it's just wearing her down fighting so hard, so I think Im definitely getting a brace or harness of some type. As long as she is still fighting, I am too


----------

